# Mew



## Comus (Sep 20, 2010)

Didn't see any threads mentioning this band. Danish art rock/indie/something like that. Anyway, I love this band:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice! Especially the first link. Thanks. 

I love the way there are so many genres today and they all blur together. The more flavors in the recipe, the tastier the soup.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Based on his profile picture, it looks like the guy having fun with the girl in the second video is our own World Violist.


----------

